# Portable Lighting Equiptment



## 5against1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am a portrait photographer but I have recently been contracted to do some corporate headshots on site for a company.  I am looking into good portable lighting that I can take with me to the site and take headshot with.  Any suggestions?
I will be using some Westcott 5x6 Collapsible Backgrounds for it as well which seem to have good reviews online, but any opinions on that as well would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

What sort of power/output do you need?
How many lights do you need?
How portable do you need it to be?  Size & weight etc.
Can you run on AC power (plugged in) or do you need a portable power source?  Or would you prefer to use flash units that run on AA batteries?

What do you own already, that might be usable for this?

What's your budget?


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 14, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> What do you own already...



Exactly what I was wondering.  What are you using now for portraits?

-Pete


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2010)

Ranger Quadra ELINCHROM - Products


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 14, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Ranger Quadra ELINCHROM - Products


  Go for the big money!  

I too am curious as to what the OP is using in a studio that can't be carried on site with the addition of a battery pack or at least and extension cord.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 14, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ranger Quadra ELINCHROM - Products
> ...




He said good portable lighting, not budget, there's not much to match for portability


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 16, 2010)

Check out strobist.com and the strobist kits on MPEX.


----------

